# Seiryu stone alternative



## Hossman (28 Apr 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm looking to source some decent stone for my TMC signature 60cm, I was sold on the Seiryu but I live in a very soft water area and have been told the two dont mix very well so I'm after a decent attractive inert stone in a variety of sizes that wont break the bank...

The mini landscape rocks package from aqua essentials from a price point of view was spot on, I'm assuming between 15-20 kg to get a good variety to choose from.

So... anyone have any suggestions, I keep looking at TGM but I'm thinking there must be a way of getting a bag of rocks for less than 100 notes...

Cheers!


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2015)

Mini landscape rock, Seiryu, and Ryuoh etc are all pretty much similar limestones just at different stages along the metamorphosis continuum, Ryuoh often being the hardest and therefore has less of an impact on TDS.
Keep an eye out for grey pillar rock which is Ryuoh by another name and often a whole lot cheaper, if you have a local Dobbies garden centre try there...if there's none in stock ask they may get some in for you.
Failing that check out the landscaping section of any garden centre and take your pick...Coniston slate around a quid a chuck...
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7499/15802587061_a0dbb04ce2_b.jpg
The little bits courtesy of a lump hammer and brick bolster http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-energy-dirt-tank.35108/


----------



## Hossman (28 Apr 2015)

Cheers mate, great idea, I'll have to have a hunt this weekend, that hardscape looks ace.


----------



## Hossman (4 May 2015)

Went for a poke about the mountain streams of Aberdeenshire and found a wealth of rocks, stones and all that good stuff.
I am a little concerned that some of it may have what looks like natural metallic/mineral deposits but will worry about that after they are clean....
So! Any suggestions on the best way to completely sterilise these rocks? They have a little bio material on them due to being in a river/stream.


----------



## ian_m (4 May 2015)

Soak in warm strong bleach for a day or two. Rinse and scrub well. Either put in tank or if worried about bleach soak in strong dechlorinator overnight before use.


----------



## Hossman (10 May 2015)

Quick update, after a bleach soaking and scrubbing have found what look like mineral/mica deposits and maybe some iron/rust deposits?
Im no geologist (clearly demonstrated!) but I'm guessing a wide berth is advised? Its my first tank so I'm not wanting to sign my own death warrant before I've even planted it 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JTyTsKvpRJc0tCRjM1eWYxVGs/view?usp=sharing


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2015)

Hi all, 





Hossman said:


> mineral/mica deposits and maybe some iron/rust deposits?
> Im no geologist (clearly demonstrated!) but I'm guessing a wide berth is advised? Its my first tank so I'm not wanting to sign my own death warrant before I've even planted it


 I think it will be OK. Aberdeen is the "Granite City", and granite contains mica, so it maybe granite. You often find iron staining in streams that run through peaty soil. 

Any igneous rocks are all pretty hard and aren't going to effect water chemistry.

Have a look here: <"Granite Wikipedia"> & <"Bog Iron">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hossman (10 May 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  I think it will be OK. Aberdeen is the "Granite City", and granite contains mica, so it maybe granite. You often find iron staining in streams that run through peaty soil.
> 
> Any igneous rocks are all pretty hard and aren't going to effect water chemistry.
> 
> ...



Cheers for weighing in Darrel, it was either that or resigning them to the garden as the worlds smallest saddest rockery


----------

